# dj frame for tall guy



## chugachjed (May 20, 2010)

I really want to try dj/urban I ride a full susser most of the time off road but I'm thinking about hanging up my fixie and building a dj. My question is what's a good frame for a 6'2" guy with longish torso/average length legs? I'll be using it for light commute to the University, downhill there uphill back and just tooling around town. It'll be ss for sure coming off the fixie shouldn't be a problem. Suggestions?


----------



## Techz (Jul 10, 2007)

The longest seat tube I could find was on the Atomlabe Pimp 2 at 13.7 inches. I want the same but with some pedaling capability. That is a steel bike. You can get a little longer seat tube if you go AL. Check the RMB flows on jensonusa.com.


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

top tube is the important measurement, not seat tube


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

*Blackmarket MOB* 22.5" top tube.

*Transition Trail or Park* "Long" http://www.transitionbikes.com/Bikes_TOP.cfm

*
Haro Steel Reserve "Long"* http://www.harobikes.com/mtb/tab2_subNav2.php

Phil Sundbaum is like 6'6" or something:


----------



## pointnine (Jul 13, 2008)

Well I'm 6'8 so I have done a bit of research on the subject...... haha 

You probably want to look into a frame with a 22.5" toptube or longer. 

If you are just wanting to ride to school and around campus you might want to look into a "street/urban" frame. Like a Dobermann Pinscher (I ride a custom tt length frame myself)... It also handles DJs really well. 

My recommendations: 
NS - majesty/suburban 
Santacruz - Jackal 
Black Market - Mob/Riot 
Rocky Mountain - Flow DJ 
Cove - Foreplay 
Transition - T.O.P./Bank 
Trek - Ticket 
Specialized - P. Series

Hope that helps.


----------



## chugachjed (May 20, 2010)

Thanks for all the info. I found an azonic steelhead for pretty cheap in an xl. It's got everything I'm looking for horizontal dropouts, steel and cheap. I really like the mob and the jackal but they're out of my price range for now.


----------



## idahoskier (Apr 28, 2005)

At 6' 2 (long torso) I have the new SC Jackal size L. It is perfect!


----------



## kremecheze (Nov 21, 2009)

I Just Got A 2010 P1 And It Feels Pretty Big,its Got A Pretty Long Toptube On It And Long Cranks For Us Tall Guys,i'm 6'4 And It Feels Good,throw Some 3' Rise Bars On It And You Should Be Good


----------



## Ayenn (Jul 25, 2010)

kremecheze said:


> I Just Got A 2010 P1 And It Feels Pretty Big,its Got A Pretty Long Toptube On It And Long Cranks For Us Tall Guys,i'm 6'4 And It Feels Good,throw Some 3' Rise Bars On It And You Should Be Good


Funny thing that...

I'm 6'2" and have that same bike. I just ordered a Deity Villain 3 Handlebar with a 3' rise.


----------

